# Denford Triac



## hudmut (Sep 13, 2009)

Has any body on here got a deford CNC mill they have put on to mach3 thats might be abel to help me and is there any body after a few spares for one iv just gutted a full working machine ?


----------



## John S (Sep 13, 2009)

Done about 6 or 7 Triacs now.

John S.


----------



## eskimobob (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a triac which I have been working on - I have got it running with EMC2 on Linux but not cut anything on CNC yet - I've made a jogwheel for it so I can use it like a manual...


----------



## hudmut (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi jon can you tell me if i should use a Triple stack motor on the z or will a Double stack be fine ??? well in fact there is noting wrong with the old motors they did work fine was only going to change them out as iv read some wear that they can be a bit power hunggrey and they have problems with the magnets because of there age all so with the way they was made (1996). basically iv gutted it and am starting again do yo have and pointer as to what would be a nice to have as i start to order new parts like what power supplies and controllers ? and help you can give would be nice


----------



## hudmut (Sep 13, 2009)

eskimobob  said:
			
		

> I have a triac which I have been working on - I have got it running with EMC2 on Linux but not cut anything on CNC yet - I've made a jogwheel for it so I can use it like a manual...



Hay i like the idea of the jog wheel i seen a few for sale there not chape what did you use to make it out of ?? and help would be great


----------



## eskimobob (Sep 13, 2009)

hudmut  said:
			
		

> Hay i like the idea of the jog wheel i seen a few for sale there not chape what did you use to make it out of ?? and help would be great



Hmmm - warning  I am a novice so I am not best placed to give advice 

The motors were fine on mine as far as I am aware so I did not do anything with them. I have used GS-D200 stepper drivers from SGS Thompson (I was given these fortunately). These are then driven with step and directions signals from the PC parallel port.

I am not yet sure how to go about generating my own G-Code files that EMC2 uses therefore I put together a jog wheel so I could at least get the machine doing some work quickly. The jog wheel is pretty basic I think - I used a 500ppr optical encoder and a PIC micro - I coded the PIC to use x4 mode on the encoder giving me 2000 pulses per 360 degrees. I also have a three way switch so the PIC can determine which axis I wish to operate and therefore apply the step pulses to the correct stepper driver. Configured like this, one turn on the jog wheel gives 1mm movement on any axis.

I also added in a potentiometer and another switch so instead of manual feed, I can flick across to a variable constant feed - the feed rate is set by the position of the potentiometer.

I wonder whether you know anything about the inline oil restrictors in the lubrication system? - I have a feeling some of mine are not working properly (possibly clogged up?) because I seem to get more oil in places than in others??

Cheers
Martin


----------



## hudmut (Sep 13, 2009)

well it seems you know more than me iv not had the machine a week yet but i will say it seems my oilier is not working at all ? as for the valves didn't even know about them but how have you got that wired in iv not had a lot of time on it yet to be Abel to get my head around it all ..  As for my motors if your still using yours I'm going to give mine ago are you still using the Toroidal Transformer I'm still not sure what the 2 tiny wires are for that go in to the relay from the Transformer. i must say iv got my self in to some ting here


----------



## eskimobob (Sep 13, 2009)

hudmut  said:
			
		

> well it seems you know more than me iv not had the machine a week yet but i will say it seems my oilier is not working at all ?



Hmmm - I may get the terminology wrong here so bear with me :

On mine I have an oiler bolted on the side. There is a handle I can pull up which is sprung loaded so that as it tries to return, it pumps the oil. There is a small synchronous mains motor on the top of the oiler which operates through a series of gears and a cam in a way that lifts the oiler handle and then drops it. This happens very slowly and by what I can make out, the motor is only powered when the spindle motor is running (at least that is how I have wired mine).



			
				hudmut  said:
			
		

> as for the valves didn't even know about them but how have you got that wired in iv not had a lot of time on it yet to be Abel to get my head around it all



Follow the oil lines to the manifolds where they split to the different slide ways etc. The restrictors are screwed in to the outlets of the manifolds. I just thought they were connections but my friend explained that they restrict the flow so try and ensure that the oil does not mostly flow to the lowest slide because of gravity. They would be esay to replace but I have no idea where to get replacements.



			
				hudmut  said:
			
		

> As for my motors if your still using yours I'm going to give mine ago are you still using the Toroidal Transformer I'm still not sure what the 2 tiny wires are for that go in to the relay from the Transformer.



It did not have any electronics with it at all so I am not using the original transformer. I am however using a toroidal.



			
				hudmut  said:
			
		

> i must say iv got my self in to some ting here



I remember feeling like that too but it has gradually come to life. I am happy to offer any help I can however limited it is.


----------



## hudmut (Sep 13, 2009)

it sounds like your have the same oil pump as me (made by Bijur) iv not had the top if it yet but i do now its got 4 wires going to it. At a guess you are running the motor from the pump of one of the phases for the spindel motor is yours a 3 phase running from a VDF ? ill have a look in to the pluming in the morning after ordering my drives and spend some time with a meter.pen and paper to try and sort this mess if got my self in to. 

thanks for every thing


----------



## eskimobob (Sep 13, 2009)

hudmut  said:
			
		

> it sounds like your have the same oil pump as me (made by Bijur) iv not had the top if it yet but i do now its got 4 wires going to it. At a guess you are running the motor from the pump of one of the phases for the spindel motor is yours a 3 phase running from a VDF ? ill have a look in to the pluming in the morning after ordering my drives and spend some time with a meter.pen and paper to try and sort this mess if got my self in to. thanks for every thing



Hmm - I think you are right about it having 4 wires inside the box. I am only using two of them though - I can't remember off my head how it is wired but I can lift the lid off and have a look some time in the next few days if it would help.

I'm running things on single phase only. When I apply mains to the spindle motor drive board, I also apply mains to the synchronous oiler motor.


----------



## John S (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes the Torroid can be used again. We fitted the smaller drives from ARC which were rated at 30 volts and 3 amps. These have now been superseded by ones at 50 volts and 4.2 amp so it would be worth seeing if the voltage can't be increased.

There is no definitive conversion sheet on Triacs as the differed so.
You need to pin out where all the connections go.

From memory the oil pump [ two wires ] is 110 volt off half the torroid input, the other two wires were a level switch which we ignored.
The smaller torroid, top right can be removed.







Torroid centre bottom, contactor above, reverse relay centre top.
Cap left bottom, drives left centre, Spindle drive, left top.
12v /5v logic supply bottom right, Breakout board top right.

John S.


----------



## hudmut (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you for that Jon 

well to day i have orded a bigger toroid and the bigger drivers break out bored and relay board as well as as a few other bits i was all so going to try and reuse the the contactor just got to work out how I'm not going to use the base of the machine to keep it all in I'm going to move it all in to a alloy case from RS to try and make it all fit better on to the bench 

 I must say you have done a very neat job of that machine iv not order a 12/5v supply for my logic board should i have, can you all so give some hint in to how you got the contactor to work and what you use to bring it in all so is it still on a botton or does the PC have control over it are you still useing all the homeing switchs as well

I'm starting to make head way on all this now thank you all but I'm sure ill be asking more once i make a start on trying to get it all back as one


----------

